# What does .... mean?



## karim37

How do you say "What does .... mean?"
So if I hear or see a word in Romanian that I do not know, how would I ask a native in Romanian?
Ce .... inseamna?  or Ce face .... adica? or maybe Ce face .... însemna?
Or something else?
Thanks!


----------



## danielstan

"What does 'Bună ziua!' mean?" = "Ce înseamnă 'Bună ziua!' ?"

Answer:
" 'Bună ziua!' înseamnă 'Good afternoon!' "


----------



## karim37

Thank you!


----------



## farscape

danielstan said:


> "What does 'Bună ziua!' mean?" = "Ce înseamnă 'Bună ziua!' ?"
> 
> Answer:
> " 'Bună ziua!' înseamnă 'Good afternoon!' "


Bună ziua means Good day...


----------



## Zareza

*Bună ziua *is used from 12pm until sunset. Therefore it is *Good day* and *Good afternoon*, too.

There is no *Good afternoon *= *Bună după-amiaza* in Romanian language.


----------

